
From 0 to 5,000 Planets in 20 Years - bentaber
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/outthere/2015/10/06/from-0-to-5000-planets-in-exactly-20-years/
======
antognini
It used to be that the discovery of an exoplanet, any exoplanet was big enough
news to warrant its own discovery paper. But these days we know of so many
planets that putting out an individual paper describing a newly discovered hot
Jupiter is a little ho-hum. There has to be something unique about the planet
to justify its own paper, otherwise it'll just be lumped in a big data dump
paper.

------
adaml_623
From 0 (+9) to 5,000 (+8) Planets in 20 Years FTFY

------
TheSpiceIsLife
_super-Earths: rocky worlds that are up to 10 times as massive as our own, and
potentially habitable_

Wouldn't the gravity on such a planet be 10 times as strong as Earth's? Is it
feasible that life could exist on the surface, or only in an ocean?

~~~
ngoldbaum
Gravitational attraction scales as M/r^2, so if the planets have larger radii
they won't have 10 times the gravitational attraction.

That said, any speculation about life on super earths should be taken with a
huge grain of salt.

~~~
ant6n
Let's build a tiny eco system in a large centrifuge and see what happens.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Practical, in space. Start the ecosystem spinning, and it won't stop
(essentially frictionless). Maybe a balloon/bag on one end of a rope, a weight
on the other end.

